# XTANT any good?



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i was browsing around on Craigslist and saw a person selling a XTANT amp. he kept claiming that its such a great brand and that "if you're in car audio you know its a good brand" I'm still a young padawan when it comes to car audio. 

CC


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Never had one but from what I've heard they are pretty good. They come with birth sheets so thats always a sign in the positive direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Old Xtant was good stuff. They are owned by Mitek, same people that own MTX. I am referring to OLD XTANT as being good from back in the days when MTX was. Now they cater to the lower end of the market, nothing special, but prob decent.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Old Xtant was good stuff. They are owned by Mitek, same people that own MTX. I am referring to OLD XTANT as being good from back in the days when MTX was. Now they cater to the lower end of the market, nothing special, but prob decent.



The original stuff was great, very highend at the time and designed by some guys that left PPI....But when Mitek took over quailty started to drop

Overall still some very nice amps, crossovers were a little funky


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Great stuff!! I've been using them since '97 with no issues that weren't my fault. They are big but because of the fans they can be mounted nearly anywhere, like in the head liner of my S-10.


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Xtants, was close to buying an older one on Craigslist myself for my current setup but then ended up with a newer Xtant amp with the teak wood cover. I love it I can run it all day and it runs flawlessly barely warms up. IMO some good amps.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The older ones are great amps and IMO some of the best looking amps made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great amps, although make sure you thoroughly check everywhere for strands of wire that can brake loose from the power/speaker wires and fall on the circuit board. I've read that warranty claims due to that terrible open case design is what brought down the company back then.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really wish I had the space for a pair of Xtatn 404m amps. The one I had a while ago was outstanding.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 404m I need to get out of my closet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshaffer54 (Jul 17, 2012)

Agree with most everything here... old Xtant = good, solid low cost option, new Xtant = average, but still probably solid.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

ill also agree that the older xtant stuff that I remember was very nice stuff... def were some nice cheater amps in there


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

Some of the best sounding systems I've heard used the older Xtant amps. The X1001 and X604 was my bread and butter back when I sold car audio...amazing amps, but very large.


----------

